# new addition to the 750



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

he doesnt know he is getting it yet... but does anyone know if they make decent mud tires for it? its 2wd and i want him to have some good mud tires on the back at least for better traction. its a 2015 300 BF.


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

its been awhile ....hope everyone is doing good and you all have a happy and safe thanksgiving


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I'd slap some Zilla's on there. 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone6


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

thanks man. yeah i will look into those of they make em small enough. i love my 30 zillas still. i guess i will have to look into this . i dont want to have to buy wheels or front tires.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

What's happening brother mayne.....throw some 22-11-10 or 25-11-10 zillas on it they are so light it won't rob any power nor tear drivetrain up......he is gonna be stoked lol


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

hey bub, how ya been doing? thanks for the info. I will probably get him some 22"s for the rear than. either zillas or the supergrip superlights. but if they fit with no lift or cutting, than F/R 25"s.


----------



## dedubya (Dec 4, 2015)

Being a 2-wheel drive, you do not HAVE to match tire size, but I wouldn't go to drastic. You could go to a 25" rear (I think) with no troubles. It raise the back 1.5 over the stock 22". Maybe a 23 or 24" would be better.

Maybe finding someone's stock take-offs. I see it has small patter maybe the Honda/Yamaha pattern. If Honda there is probable no limit tot he number of stock wheels of a solid axle Honda laying around (need a solid axle ride to ge the right backspacing).


dw


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

awe man he is stoked! gave him the 300 a few days ago. already rerouted the vent lines up into the airboxes and will be getting him some 22" supergrip super lights or 22" zillas for the rear. He should have a nice little mud slinging machine, that he can grow with for a while. Shoot, i know i will be highjacking it from time to time, as its a blast to ride.


----------

